# Abu Garcia 6500 reels



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

I am lookng at the mag elite, sport mag and blue yonder and chrome rocket....can anyone tell me some of the differences in the reels? i know the mag elite has a lever that controls the spool, while the sports mag has a ring around the side plate....thanks


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

the Mag Elite has a small slider button on top of the left side plate... the Chrome rocket is a solid little tank with chrome plated brass side plates... the blue Rocket has hard anodized aluminum sideplates... all are long throwing lil rascals... the new Mag Elites come from the factory with Carbon-Tex drags in them...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

If it makes a difference, the older green Mag Elite and the Sport Mag do not have a clicker. I think the new gray Mag Elite does as well as the Blue Yonder and the Chrome Rocket. For some the clicker is not a must have, I can take it either way. I have them all but these are the 2 I fish the most. Old style BY w/mods and the new C3CT Mag


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Ooh, I love Abu discussions 

The main difference in the Abu 6500 CT family of reels is side plate color, side plate design and braking mechanism. With the exception of reels with the V-spool and varying colors, everything else is pretty much the same. A non-V-spool Mag Elite, Blue Yonder, Sports Mag or Chrome Rocket CT reel will have interchangeable spools, spindles, bearings, gears, gear sleeves, drags, side plates, frames, and handle. 

V-spool reels have a different brake plate (the piece that the pinion gear engages) which accomodates the 4-slot pinion gear, which in turn makes the main gear different.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Ooh, I love Abu discussions
> 
> The main difference in the Abu 6500 CT family of reels is side plate color, side plate design and braking mechanism. With the exception of reels with the V-spool and varying colors, everything else is pretty much the same. A non-V-spool Mag Elite, Blue Yonder, Sports Mag or Chrome Rocket CT reel will have interchangeable spools, spindles, bearings, gears, gear sleeves, drags, side plates, frames, and handle.
> 
> V-spool reels have a different brake plate (the piece that the pinion gear engages) which accomodates the 4-slot pinion gear, which in turn makes the main gear different.



the main gear is the same.
ive switched 2slot and 4 pinions..
switched 6pin brakes to 2 pins on vspools 
with no problems.


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

???


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ok.. in easy terms..

its basically all the same. lol.

except some have mags, some have clickers, all have brake blocks.


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

last qustion, does anyone know where to buy the new mag elite in Gunmetal Grey????


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

gotta import the CT one, i dont know if any stores have it yet.
i know some places have the CS version though.

i had 2 CTs. lol

our future SCUSA champion troy roberts.. is using one of the reels i built, the gunmetal mag elite.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Childs said:


> last qustion, does anyone know where to buy the new mag elite in Gunmetal Grey????


check with Bill Thomas, he may have them in stock by now... here's his number... 843-873-7930 

I got 2 of them from him, took a while but he can get them...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Childs said:


> last qustion, does anyone know where to buy the new mag elite in Gunmetal Grey????


Call Greg's Baitshack. If it's available, he should be able to get it for you.


----------

